# Prop Making - Anti Gravity Machine



## BITY Mold Supply (Sep 18, 2010)

Here at BITY Mold Supply we are always coming up with crazy ideas. This has been one that Mitch has been thinking of for a while. 
Watch this tutorial that includes multiple techniques to come up with your own crazy costume or implement these techniques in other projects.




Yes its a little too wide to fit through the average sized doors but this was meant to just be used outside on Halloween.

BITY Mold Supply
214-575-5600
1-888-676-2489
www.bitymoldsupply.com
www.shop.brickintheyard.com
www.youtube.com/brickintheyard
www.youtube.com/bityspfx - Our new youtube channel!
www.facebook.com/bitymoldsupply


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That is awesome. Great idea!

Eric


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

Tres cool! I can't believe I haven't seen this yet on the forum...I love this!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic idea! If you're into steampunk, here you go. What more could you ask for?!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

An AWESOME idea!!


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

pretty darn cool


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is pretty awesome.


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

that is an awesome idea!!


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

that's pretty cool!


----------



## pollywog (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow! I love it. New idea for next year! Thank you!


----------

